# The Mind ........The Most Powerful Muscle



## strongbow (Mar 31, 2016)

The MIND is the most powerful Muscle​
No one could ever attain the kinds of physiques that we as bodybuilder's aspire to develop if they didn't use their most powerful muscle....THE MIND !!

To be halfway successful at building a great physique takes a powerful will, and a determined mindset. To achieve, and hold on to this mindset, we must first establish our goals, and set out on a path of consistent daily pursuit of these goals we have set for ourselves.

To an extent, the mind will determine how well you progress, and how good, or bad, your training sessions will be. If you think positive and keep things fresh and optimistic, you will do much better than if you are in self-doubt or in a negative frame of mind.

*Set Goals*

Once you know what you are after, it's a hell of a lot easier to peruse it, and achieve it. Setting short range, realistic, achievable goals, should definitely be a priority on the agenda.

If you want to add an inch to your arms or lose 10 pounds of fat, add 25 pounds to your max bench, etc.,etc. these are all achievable goals you could set for yourself.

Note the key word being achievable!!

If you want to bench 600 pounds in a year you are more than likely going to be very disappointed.

Be honest in your capabilities and please be realistic.

Once you reach a goal, set a new one that is within your reach, and go after it.

You should also have a bigger long range goal as your final destination until you reach it and surpass it also.

These could include competing in a power meet or a physique contest, by a certain reasonable point in time, losing a certain percentage of bodyfat, increasing a lift, etc.

To recap, set a goal, pursue it with a fervor, surpass it and set another.

 Go for it!!

*Believe In Yourself*

In order to be successful in any endeavor you must have faith in what you are doing, and you must believe that you will succeed. Any bit of self-doubt that enters the mind in this regard, is counterproductive to success.

Have full belief that your methods, routines, and training philosophy, is all on the money.

 Forget detractors or people who are jealous of your commitment and goals. They are simply envious because they lack the fortitude to attempt anything hard and see it through to the bitter end no matter what!

I am a firm believer in the powers of positive thinking for improving your physique. Resolve to reach and exceed your training goals daily and eventually you will.

Here's a poem that you can review from time to time to strengthen your resolve.

Remember STAY POSITIVE.

*Believe*

Believe in yourself, in the power you have to control your own life, day by day,
Believe in the strength that you have deep inside, and your faith will help show you the way
Believe in tomorrow and what it will bring, let a hopeful heart carry you through, for things will work out if you trust and believe, there's no limit to what you can achieve.

*The Proper Mindset*

Every time you enter the gym you should be focused and ready to train. Take a few minutes before you get there to think about your workout, and visualize yourself training harder than ever before

. When you get to the gym you should be good to go, with an attitude much like going into battle during a war.

You are at war with the weights, and you will not lose, or give quarter.

Train fierce and hard, and never say die!

This type of attitude will go a long way towards your body making progress.

Challenge yourself to do one more rep, or add 5 more pounds to the bar, as nothing brings about change in the body, like new stresses to the muscles. Setting new personal records will also make you feel good about your workouts, and nothing succeeds like success.

In other words, if you're doing great in the gym ,your enthusiasm will run rampant.

Dig deep, and aim high.

If you fail at your efforts, which we all do at times, turn it into a positive experience by learning from your mistakes.

File away the things that you did wrong, and vow to never repeat them again!

100% effort, and focus is required at all times.

Be positive, and stay in a positive frame of mind. If you have friends who put your efforts down avoid them and remain steadfast in the pursuit of your goals.

*Visualization*

Visualization can really help your efforts in the gym. Picture in your minds eye, the type of physique you are trying to achieve.

Envision your waist shrinking, and that much admired V-shape appearing.

Arnold Schwarzenegger imagined his arms as mountain peaks, and look where he ended up.

Take the time daily to think about an "see" yourself as you would like to look.

The mind is a powerful tool to implement into your training........believe and achieve!!

Where the mind goes and what it dictates to the body, has a direct bearing on how far the body will go, to a degree.

See it, believe in it, and go get it !


----------

